# Camera Help



## mohityadavx (Jan 22, 2013)

Hey!

I have a Sony DSC H55 the reason I had bought it was simple that I am no photographer and wanted to just shoot and Voila it be done but I dont know whether somebody in the family has messed up with the settings or something else Now even in the Intelligent Auto  mode if its inside the room pictures are too dark or if I use flash they then look like flooded with white light. Recently I tried to shoot some pics on the fog with everything manual, auto all mode with & without flash but the problem was the pic looked nice in the camera but once they were shot they looked horrible like I mean nothing was visible apart from the fog.

I dont get it why the damned camera wont take the image as they look on the screen. Please give me workaround on how to shoot images inside the room and other such situation. 

PS - I dont understand camera terminology like shutter speed,  aperture etc.


----------



## tkin (Jan 22, 2013)

See if the Exposer settings is set to normal.


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 22, 2013)

I think sony have given lots of auto modes like night mode,twilight mode,portrait mode etc...use them...they will override all other settings done by u...and inside the room its always a challange to take good pics with p&S...


----------



## nac (Jan 22, 2013)

Yeah, try scene modes. You can also try shooting video and check the result. If you don't know how to get back the camera settings to previous state, check the manual or reset the camera to factory setting. That should solve it...


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 22, 2013)

You are getting dark photos even in auto mode ?    Go to menu, scroll to the 3rd option from top, set it to read 0EV.   I don't think there's any other setting in this camera to change the brightness to that extent in auto mode.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Jan 23, 2013)

Reset your camera. It will be back in original factory settings. Backup any important pics on your memory card before reset
How to reset a Cyber-shot digital still camera back to original factory settings? : FAQ : Sony India


----------



## mohityadavx (Jan 26, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> I think sony have given lots of auto modes like night mode,twilight mode,portrait mode etc...use them...they will override all other settings done by u...and inside the room its always a challange to take good pics with p&S...



Apologies but dont get much time to come online and hence delayed reply
Thanks to everybody for replying

Sujoyp any tip on getting good pictures inside room


----------



## Faun (Jan 26, 2013)

mohityadavx said:


> Sujoyp any tip on getting good pictures inside room



Use tripod and the subject should remain still. Otherwise master the art of zen to remain still without tripod.


----------



## nac (Jan 26, 2013)

Faun said:


> Otherwise master the art of zen to remain still without tripod.



*img811.imageshack.us/img811/7180/avatar2061426.gif

Mohit, Problem fixed???


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 27, 2013)

nope...tripod inside house is not a good idea for family pics....u have to use flash inside the house...u have to master the metering+exposure +flash thing


----------



## mohityadavx (Jan 27, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> nope...tripod inside house is not a good idea for family pics....u have to use flash inside the house...u have to master the metering+exposure +flash thing



Well well Thanks any idea from where to start from scratch like knowing bits about photography for beginners and free sources plz


----------



## nac (Jan 27, 2013)

You can start from here


----------



## mohityadavx (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks


----------

